# wild fear



## flossie333 (Aug 29, 2006)

just spent our first weekend wild camping in Scotland and cant say we enjoyed it much. we encountered abusive coach drivers, drunken hostelers, a smoke alarm that went off at 3am scaring the *@*# out of me as i thought it was the gas alarm, maniac drivers who overtake at all the wrong times then drive too slowly in front of us (you know who you are!), daredevil sheep with no desire to live, more drunk and noisy happy hikers and to complete the trip torrential rain throughout the night. things were much easier on the continent and we slept much better without the fear of something terrible going to happen to us. how do we ensure we get a good nights sleep without using dreaded campsites ??


----------



## Campervanman (Aug 29, 2006)

Hiya flossie 333

Blaim him upstairs for the rain and well sheep with a death wish they are everywhere, but the other problems where did you decide to wild camp abus station in the middle of a busy city.
Where we wild camp is way out in the countryside with peace and quiet where the rudest p;erson we ever come across is a cheery farmer wishing us good morning. we have encountered the odd fisherman offering us some of his catch, but drunks and coach drivers na never met any. BUT we have met that dreded CAR driver who we seem to annoy just by going along at the legal limit. we now have a sign on the back  "DON'T RUSH ETERNITY CAN WAIT" on the rear of the camper with that and accompanied with a cheery wave wiv me two fingers and a smile to send them on there way
don't give up there is always someone ready to ruine a perfect day


----------



## irenerobbie (Aug 30, 2006)

*a good quite night*

do try again . the midges are a fact of life and can even drive you to another spot but the other nuisance factors can easily be avoided by getting off the beatin track and thats easy in scotland. i had one of the most beautifully peacefull nights only 2 miles from the main route through highland scotland. just head for the hills most have a little parking area for walkers and they make great overnight spots. or try the unpopulated coastal areas and all that will disturb you will be the waves on the beach.there are loads of great places listed on this sight. better luck next time


----------



## HappyHippy (Aug 31, 2006)

Deleted by auther.


----------



## tinker (Aug 31, 2006)

*Best Place in the UK*

I have spent many months in the past few years, touring Scotland. Even Wilding it on a small inland beach on the river Tweed. The Gilly the next day, didnt even bother, except to inform me, that it would be polite next time to ask. The Scottish people are the reason that I go back winter after winter. You must have been unfortunate to have come across the only element, that could spoil your trip??? I can only suggest finding out of the way spots and not park up in a major town or city. With the right provisions, even baking your own bread, you can avoid the need to visit these areas for quite a while. I am due to return to Scotland within the next few weeks and I know I will enjoy every moment. Please do not be put off by your experience and try again.


----------



## flossie333 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone for your words of encouragement.  Fingers crossed that next time (if it happens as the van is now up for sale, hope it falls through as i love it!) we have more luck.  Fairly new to all this so still have lots to learn but landed lucky with my first camper trip being 8 weeks in France last summer, what a difference having an Aire to go to makes(I know some people argue that is not wild camping but it was for me, we spent one night o a campsite and hated it)  Thanks again, floss xx


----------



## stevek (Sep 1, 2006)

Flos do you want to reveal where you stopped.?


As has been previously stated you,ve been unlucky, Scotland is the best uk place for wildcamping as you can tell by the number of posts.


----------



## jann (Sep 2, 2006)

*Scotland*

You certainly picked the wrong places to stop

Scotland is the best part of the British Ilses to wild camp ,especially the west coast. We have stayed in places where we haven' seen a single person

I always thought the only problem was the midges and that can be avoided by planning the time of year and avoiding places where there are a lot of trees and water together

 I admit we have had a few death wish sheep, ( and plenty of death wish pheasants!!!) but not enough to be a problem

Keep trying


----------



## swingsandroundabouts (Sep 10, 2006)

We have been visiting Scotland for years and for the last 5 have been doing more and more wildcamping. We got back last week from a 3 week tour of Arran, Kintyre, Cowal peninsula and Isle of Bute, only 6 nights were spent on official sites.
One of our "wild" nights was spent at the picnic site at Ettrick bay on Bute watching the birdlife as the tide came in. The only people we saw were dog walkers but as soon as it got dark, bliss. It was wonderful to see the stars without any light pollution! There was a fantastic cafe at the opposite end of the beach that did a great breakfast and scrummy cakes.
We have never had any problems except for once when we were too close to a town in the Trossachs. We found a perfect quiet spot near to a loch.Just as we started to bed down for the night a couple of cars arrived, turned out it was the local courting spot! we quickly moved on. 
Flossie333 ,give it another go , I am sure you will not be dissappointed. 
P.S I only found this site today, what a treasure trove of information.


----------



## merlin wanderer (Sep 19, 2006)

mmmm
Im from scotland as regarding the continent
I think midges rain ect would be a lesser thing
to worry about, than losing sleep wondering
if someone,s going to gas and rob you in the middle of
the night eh!


----------



## hillwalker (Feb 8, 2007)

HI FLOS ,was it glasgow town center u camped ?it sounds like it.take a wee bit advice jump in ur van head up to glen coe. on the way stop at the green welly shop get ur self a midgie net.then ur sorted p.s WATCH OUT FOR MAD BUS DRIVERS


----------



## beejay (Feb 8, 2007)

We love to go North, be it Scotland, Cumbria etc, but we've always stayed on CLs, but have discussed the "Wild camping" question more than once.
Though always being put off by the thought of insecurity. From the threads on this forum, there are lots of safeish places to "Wild camp" in Scotland, but never, or seldom, are any locations mentioned? Any suggestions from the better informed?


----------



## beejay (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry guys, just navigated around the site & found the "Wild camping sites"
for the entire UK.    Doh!!!


----------



## cipro (Feb 9, 2007)

*scotland*

FLOSS  You will get the odd place that is unsuitable but that is part of the wild game.All we do is use our gut instinct on aplace to stay 

Another tip is turn up late and go early, if you are in a safe place and is noisy then use ear plugs.

Scotland is the best place in the British isles to wild camp less people to bother you, English councils have to maney rules!!!.


----------



## Nosha (Feb 9, 2007)

*Non Wild Camps*

Pick your site carefully, and try not to stick out like a sore thumb!


----------



## roifromnwales (Feb 9, 2007)

*wow*

after 6 years of wilding it in scotland for 6 weeks at a time we haven't had as many problems as you in the short time you were there.
Midges are easily dealt with
burn citronella candles in your van to keep the blighters out and  spray yourself liberally with Avon Skin so soft original.
we do this and have few bites [except round the ankles when we've been for a paddle in the Loch and not sprayed straight away] and sometimes the B****s wait for you to go to sleep and sneak up on you for a snack. keep the candle burning and they go away.
sheep are easy dealt with
gas mark 5 and loadsa mint sauce lol
I suppose you could get rid of the drunks by saying "that's kind of you, I'll have a double single malt 200 year old whisky". 
they will not find you so interesting if they have to buy you one.

as to hoteliers
our first year we went to a ceilidh we camped up in the car park after asking permission and also put up a tent for our daughter on their field, the cost
very expensive I was informed by the hotelier. you must come in and enjoy yourself
we did.

you need to get into the west and northern highlands and meet the real scots. they are gents and lovely people...

that's why we go back every year.

ps we even got lent an island for the weekend for our honeymoon and wedding ceilidh. 
then when we arrived they had donated a sheep, some venison, a couple of  huge  salmon and some angus beef, all cooked to perfection by another friend who spent the day tending the fire in the wind and rain so we would have the perfect ending to "OUR" day.
we love them to bits...


----------



## virgil (Feb 10, 2007)

*Bleedin' English*

I think ceilidh is one of the worst words in the English language! The way its spelt and the way its pronounced is completely goofy (moaning with three kids under 11 trying to learn English correctly!) ... Minute as in small... Minute as in 60 secs.... etc etc... OK I'll dismount now..... < falls off high horse!


----------

